# E/M How to train your doctor



## amartinez1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Does anyone have an easy quick way how to train a physician to determine the level of visit. I have just received my certification and my physician thinks just because I am certified now that I should choose which level of visit to use and he will stand there and dictate to me verbally his assessment and the diagnosis. I have told him time and time that there are other factors involved when choosing an E/M. He thinks because he has two or more diagnosis he can bill for a higher level. I really need some help since I havent quit got down the E/M section it is confusing to me.

Can anyone please help!!


----------



## jdibble (Oct 19, 2010)

There is never an easy way to educate a doctor! LOL

I have the job of trying to educate 20+ hospitalists on E/M coding plus 8 doctors who work in our Urgent Cares.  I have found that the web site www.emuniversity.com is very helpful. They have a free webinar on the basics of E/M coding that I usually ask my doctors to view. Whether they have or not is another question, however I know one doc did view it (this one is very eager to learn all that he can) and he thought it was extremely educational and helpful. He told me I should recommend to the powers above to require all of the doctors to go through this webinar - so I would recommend you try this.  The only issue I have with this is that the Dr. who does this site and webinar usually likes to use the 97 guidelines most of the time, so you would have to explain to your doctor the 95 guidelines if that is what you use.  (I use the 95 guidelines most of the time).

Good luck!


----------

